# multipe surgery payment reduction rule



## cvand1972 (Mar 19, 2010)

I cannot find this guideline with CMS.  Can anyone direct me to the right place?  I've got a Cath 93510 and a Renal Angio 36245 that was billed on the same day and they paid the Renal with a 25% reduction.  I know the rule exists, I just can't find it in writting and lately I need things in writting just to get people to believe me.  I tried multiple surgery rule and 'same family' rule and I can't find it.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 19, 2010)

See if this is what you're looking for...

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf

*Section 40.6*


----------



## cvand1972 (Mar 19, 2010)

thank you so much.  And it had nothing to do with the Multiple Procedure thing.  It was the Bilateral rule that I should have been looking at!!


----------

